# Medium decaf bean recommendations



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm looking for some nice beans as a gift for the mother in law. She brews decaf medium roast pre-ground Folgers, and we thought it would be nice to give her some freshly roasted beans to try.

Most of the recommendations on the forum are for decaf espresso beans. Does anyone have any recommendations for a good medium decaf that works well for brewed coffee?

- Ziggy


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

The rave decaf will fit the bill here


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

These immediately spring to mind as well

http://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product/co2-decaffeinated-fazenda-capim-branco-filter-profile/


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/colombia-san-sebastian-colombian-sc-decaffeinated-caturra-washed


----------



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

Awesome, thanks for the recommendations, from me and SWMBO.

We ended up going with the beans from James Gourmet and Has Bean, and I got to toss in a bag of Bolivia Finca Bolinda caturra washed (quite a mouthful) for myself.


----------

